# searching in New Jersey



## amyazure (May 1, 2004)

Hi to all,
  i'm hoping that someone may be able to help direct me along the right path.  I've studied martial arts, in one form or another, for most of my life... granted i'm not that old, but is a part of who i am.  I started with one school and eventually had to leave- it just wasn't the 'right' instructor nor the 'right' information.  I then began all over again with a new form, tae kwon do, with an instuctor i'd seen over the years.  I had nothing but respect and admiration for this man, so i was trilled that it worked out that i could train with him.  Well, almost a year later i've found that he deserves none of the respect i held for him before i found out his 'true' nature.  I find myself in a hard place as i have to leave this school- i cannot train with someone like this and i wonder if the form itself focuses more on the sparring aspect and none of the sprituality or philosophy.  I suppose my question is... does anyone know of a Kung Fu school in the Norther NJ area that they can recommend?  I am willing to 'start again' if i can find a true mix of developing one's mind, body and spirit.  I'm hoping this form will have more of focus on all aspects of martial arts.  Thanx for your time and any information.
Amy


----------

